# Trasmisson torque specs for LTX 1140 cadet riding mower



## Randzs (Feb 18, 2021)

I was wondering if anyone had the Torque settings and tightening pattern for the Transmisson case the model number of the mower is 13AX90AS596 the number on the trany itself is S/N 7L211Q4 Part number 618-04683 ? there is also a 4 digit number 3329 I would greatly appreciate any input thanks in advance


----------

